# New club in Brantley County



## Chris Horsman (Apr 8, 2007)

We`re trying to get a lease off the ground in Brantley county. Its 400+/- acres of mainly pine with several bay heads. We will have a communal camp consisting of one trailler and a "bathroom" We hope to plant a couple or three food plots and run a couple of feeders. I haven`t seen any hog sign but plenty of deer and turkey. Members will have year round access to the camp. At present we have 3 confirmed members with 2 more ummin and arrin. I have given them till the 15 to let me know after that I`ll be looking for at least 2 members I think 5-6 members will be the max and that will keep dues around $500. I will give priotity to families.
I`ll be happy to answer any more questions by email or pm
Thanks for lookin`


----------



## M.T. (Apr 8, 2007)

Where at in brantley county?


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 10, 2007)

On 32, 12 miles west of Sterling. I`ll be at the property on the 22nd


----------



## big kahuna (Apr 11, 2007)

Sent pm.


----------



## DobieStrickland (Apr 11, 2007)

*Hunting Club*



Chris Horsman said:


> We`re trying to get a lease off the ground in Brantley county. Its 400+/- acres of mainly pine with several bay heads. We will have a communal camp consisting of one trailler and a "bathroom" We hope to plant a couple or three food plots and run a couple of feeders. I haven`t seen any hog sign but plenty of deer and turkey. Members will have year round access to the camp. At present we have 3 confirmed members with 2 more ummin and arrin. I have given them till the 15 to let me know after that I`ll be looking for at least 2 members I think 5-6 members will be the max and that will keep dues around $500. I will give priotity to families.
> I`ll be happy to answer any more questions by email or pm
> Thanks for lookin`


I`m would like to have the chance to ck out the club ,and a chance to join.i have 3 members that can join.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 11, 2007)

I`m sorry 3 would be too many we`re only looking for 1-2 members preferably with families.

All PM`s answered


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there any place for a air boat ride?


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 12, 2007)

All right I`ll bite. Who is this??????


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 13, 2007)

I`m gonna be at the property on the 22nd if any one wants to look around. email me, cmhorsman@earthlink.net


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big kahuna (Apr 15, 2007)

pm'd


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 15, 2007)

didn`t get it PM`d ya back


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 15, 2007)

Okay, we have 2 openings for the club. Please email me.      cmhorsman@earthlink.net


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 16, 2007)

Bumpity, bumpity, bump, bump, bump.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you still have Hank ?


----------



## logger (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm a family man live in the area and would like to meet you on the property on the 22nd  just need to know what time and where at on 32 I'm about 14 miles west of sterling. Thanks


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes..........your killin`me I have some clues onmy secret admirer but I`ll wait. BTW we`ll both be up this wknd


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Apr 19, 2007)

It's pizza pizza how's old hank doing on hogs me yeller dogs have been doin it to it take place got any pigs on it mate.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 19, 2007)

We ain`t got much in the way of hog sign but I`m sure that`ll change when we run the feeders. PM me some contact info I may wanna hunt with ya in November when my brother is over. If you still have anywhere to go. And yes i`m bringing Hank. He finnalyy got his own pig about a month ago. We ai`nt got many places to go so it`s been slow learning. HINT HINT


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 28, 2007)

We still have one opening in this brand new club. Call or email


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 5, 2007)

To the tippy top 

We have 1 opening.
Hello, is this thing on,, hello, `ello


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 5, 2007)

Chris,
I sent you a PM.


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Chris Horsman (May 16, 2007)

Still looking for one member


----------

